# Valve Index gray screen/not detecting base stations  (FIXED)



## ZanyRaptor (Jun 26, 2021)

I got a Valve Index (as well as a NZXT Streaming PC) as a birthday present a few days ago, and it's been working perfectly for the first 2 days.  It ran VRChat smoothly and perfectly.  Then, all of a sudden, this night, I turned on SteamVR and put on the headset only to realize that it's displaying only a gray screen.  I looked at the SteamVR app on my desktop and it says that my headset cannot detect the base stations.

I tried everything, from turning off my ceiling light, putting a blanket over my monitors, and moving around the base stations, but nothing is working.  I was doing VR earlier today and it was working perfectly.

I also wear glasses, which makes putting on my headset a hassle, so I'm wondering if I damaged my headset in any way.

What's going on?  Is there any way to get things working again?

UPDATE:

I figured it out.  I had I unplug the headset and plug it back in.  It started working after that.  I think I updated the headset earlier and it said to unplug/plug in the headset after the update, but for some reason I didn't do that.


----------

